# Really worried about Oska Raccoon



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Was away last night and my housemate was looking after Oska for me....came in about 4:30pm and Oska was really quiet. Just sitting in his bed on his cat tree, gave me kisses but wasn't keen to move. I lifted him down to the floor and noticed he was very wobbly on his feet. Almost as if he was dizzy or drunk.

It got better but I could still tell he wasn't himself. Rushed him to the vets and of course by the time we got there he had regained most of his strength and was walking 80-90% normally. 

He has now had a few episodes where his balance is very obviously off and then he is fine again...I'm very confused. He is eating and drinking fine and still wants to play. He is currently back up in his tree curled up playing with the new toy I brought in for him today.

I initially thought an ear infection (as does the vet) so have oral Baytril to give to him but surely if it was an inner ear infection his balance/coordination would be off the whole time?

I am sooo worried about him  Anyone came across anything like this before?

x


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh dear, i wish i could help but i know nothing about racoons, but i wish you and he all the best and hope you get to the bottom of this soon...it must be very worrying..
i love the fact he gives you little kisses tho!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thank you very much....yeah it is unbelievably worrying.

And yeah everytime I come home I get kisses...it's the sweetest thing. Lil licks on my cheek and hands too such an adorable lil man


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Awww I hope he gets better soon.. keep us up-to-date with hows he doing x


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks I will x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Have messaged you on Facebook x


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Kelly, just to say hope it sorts for Oska........xxx

Dave.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Dave. 

No improvement today but he has only had 2 doses of AB's so hopefully he will be feeling better later on tonight and tomorrow 

x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> No improvement today but he has only had 2 doses of AB's so hopefully he will be feeling better later on tonight and tomorrow
> 
> x


 
 everythings cross for you hope he is feeling better soon hun :flrt::flrt:

give him a hug from me an wy:flrt:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Em's x


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope he is looking up soon hun give Oska a big hug from me and the coonie gang!!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh No! i hope the little guy is feeling better today. Atuki sends him big hugs


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hope Oska is improving,big hugs from me,John,Oreo,Mimi and Anoushka we are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. No real improvement today but fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Noticed it is much worse after he has woken up...for first 10-15 minutes he is all over the place

x


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. No real improvement today but fingers crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> Noticed it is much worse after he has woken up...for first 10-15 minutes he is all over the place
> 
> x



Hope to hear of some improvement tomorrow hun... My everything is crossed for Oska and you x


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Well just in the last half hour Oska has really perked up.

He just tried to steal my spoon and bolted up the stairs. He is a LOT more active and much more steady on his feet.

Here's hoping it's been a wee infection and the AB's are now kicking in

x


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

aww hope he gets better soon

as for inner ear infection i've had one and was not dizzy or wobbly all the time.. just sometime's when i moved quick or moved my head quick i'd get dizzy or unsteady on my feet...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Well that certainly makes me feel better about it as wonder about that and especially as he is worse when he just wakes up x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hope Oska is feeling more himself today hun :2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Pretty positive we are heading in the right direction now....still wobbly but a defin improvement


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awww cool thats good news hun :no1::flrt:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Good news hun.... Whats the update today? How is the little fella doing? xx


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hey Michelle,

He is quiet today but almost walking as normal. I figure the antibiotics are making him feel a little bit rubbish but apart from that I'm very pleased with how he is doing 

x


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya Kelly, I am so please for you and Oska hun thats fabulous news!! 

Michelle x




kellystewart said:


> Hey Michelle,
> 
> He is quiet today but almost walking as normal. I figure the antibiotics are making him feel a little bit rubbish but apart from that I'm very pleased with how he is doing
> 
> x


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i know this is about a completely different species and therefore prob not much help but i thought id put it out there anyway.

when one of my ferrets started showing similar symptoms and after antibiotics had no effect, a blood sugar test revealed he had a problem with his insulin (an insulinanoma to be exact).

like i said its prob not much help but its something for you to consider if the antibiotics dont clear it up. hope hes feeling better :no1:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to hear Kelly!!!!! 

Dave x


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Just another wee update.....looks like he is defin on the mend. I'd say back to 90% now...no wobbles anymore but still a little slower than usual (not a bad thing though haha)

Have some cute vid's of him to put up on you tube so shall post links here.

To miss_ferret...thanks for the advice. I did think about this myself as he wasn't wobbly all the time so thought it could have been a blood sugar issue but looking like it was just a plain ol' ear infection


----------

